# Jusqu'où ira le Togo en Coupe du Monde ?



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

Il est p'têt un peu tard, mais je me suis dit que ce sujet manquait. 

À+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

*Tu veux savoir si les modos*
regardent le match ou s'ils vont fermer tout de suite

... c'est ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

*JE NE REPETERAI PAS CE QUE DISAIT LORD BYRON À PROPOS DE LA SUISSE POUR NE PAS  ENFREINDRE UNE DES RÈGLES SACRÉES DE LA CHARTE... * :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'oseraient pas, ce serait per&#231;u comme anti-Suisse, autant dire hors charte MacG.


T'y connais rien en foot. 



&#192;+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'y connais rien en foot.
> 
> 
> 
> À+




*EUh, Bilbo t'as vu*
j'ai édité





:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.
> 
> À+




*NON PARCE QUE SI LE BAR EST OUVERT*
et que les patrons sont partis, ça va vite être l'anarchie !


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *EUh, Bilbo t'as vu*
> j'ai édité
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *NON PARCE QUE SI LE BAR EST OUVERT*
> et que les patrons sont partis, ça va vite être l'anarchie !


Si j'étais une balance, je cliquerais sur le bouton qui sert à dénoncer les abus. 

À+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Ça fait un bail qu'on ne m'a pas fermé un sujet...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais une balance, je cliquerais sur le bouton qui sert à dénoncer les abus.
> 
> À+



Même après qu'on ait perdu tous tes fils amoureusement préparés ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Puis même, il serait carrément supprimé, ça ne me dérangerait pas... Un peu comme un tâche dans mes uvres complètes voyez...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

*MANQUE*
le sondage...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Notez, c'est un truc que j'avais encore jamais fait ça, ouvrir un sujet et y parler tout seul, comme ça. C'est assez reposant en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *MANQUE*
> le sondage...


J'ai dit : "tout seul".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Il est bien cet Agassa là... Le grand noir baraqué avec un filet derrière.


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2006)

Bon d'accord. Bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas fout' la zone dans ton no man's land, ni te casser le moral, mais d'après le spécialiste brailleur de France Info©,* le Togo était déjà éliminé avant même le début du machst.*


Figure-toi que cette information était parvenue jusqu'à moi... D'où l'intérêt du rien.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas j'ai pas la télé. Il est noir ?


Ah oui... Et puis c'est pas pour faire semblant hein.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien cet Agassa là... Le grand noir baraqué avec un filet derrière.




*Il joue*
en équipe de France ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il joue*
> en équipe de France ?


Merde. La France a marqué. Rien n'est perdu pour les Togolais ! Allez les enfants ! Vous connaissez le topo : c'est ou les huitièmes ou la grippe aviaire au pays...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *JE NE REPETERAI PAS CE QUE DISAIT LORD BYRON À PROPOS DE LA SUISSE POUR NE PAS  ENFREINDRE UNE DES RÈGLES SACRÉES DE LA CHARTE... * :love: :love: :love:


Coucou !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

*OUI MAIS TOUT DE MÊME SI JE PUIS ME PERMETTRE D'INSISTER*
sans le sondage ça gâche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ****** je note sur ma fiche



*Une fiche ?*
pour quoi faire ?

Pour s'en fiche ?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

ah.. Agassa a merdé encore...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Pour s'en fiche ?




*Ceci était*
une tentative de calembourg à la Pascal 77


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah.. Agassa a merdé encore...


M'en fous ! J'y crois encore !


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

Mackie : arrête de regarder le match !!


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous ! J'y crois encore !



Et en plus il voit tout


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Notez, c'est un truc que j'avais encore jamais fait ça, ouvrir un sujet et y parler tout seul, comme ça. C'est assez reposant en fait.


******, ça fait bizarre... J'ai l'impression d'être enfermé dans un fil de Roberto... Help !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

*Faudrait voir à pas l'oublier*
la Corée...


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faudrait voir à pas l'oublier*
> la Corée...




Ils sont combien?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2006)

"Le jour où la Corée s'éveillera, le monde tremblera" Maurice Peyrefitte.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont combien?



*SELON DUTRONC*
il y aurait sept cent millions de chinois

Mais il ne parle pas des Cor&#233;ens...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Le jour où la Corée s'éveillera, le monde tremblera" Maurice Peyrefitte.




*-lePeyrefittedelasagesse-*
oui, j'y penserai pour un double pseudo


ça me plait bien, oui





:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Un match acheté, une véritable honte. La France est pathétique.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

il fait beau chez vous?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un match achet&#233;, une v&#233;ritable honte. La France est path&#233;tique.




ouais, c'est honteux. Dire &#224; tous ces gars qui jouent en division honneur en France que s'ils n'aimaient pas la france ils pouvaient la quitter et que s'ils voulaient rester il fallait laisser gagner les Fran&#231;ais 2-0... honteux ! :mad;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ouais, c'est honteux. Dire à tous ces gars qui joue en division honneur en France que s'il n'aimait pas la france il pouvait la quitter et que s'il voulait rester il fallait les laisser gagner 2-0... honteux ! :mad;


Je ne sais pas quel rôle scélérat ont encore pu jouer les dirigeants d'EADS dans cette affaire, mais je reste persuadé qu'ils y sont mêlés.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

ils jouent au foot au togo?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> ils jouent au foot au togo?


Ben eux au moins n'attendaient rien de Suisse-Corée du Nord...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas quel r&#244;le sc&#233;l&#233;rat ont encore pu jouer les dirigeants d'EADS dans cette affaire, mais je reste persuad&#233; qu'ils y sont m&#234;l&#233;s.


A mon avis, il faut regarder du cot&#233; de Clearstream, qui retire les points noirs et lave la peau des ados!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, il faut regarder du coté de Clearstream, qui retire les points noirs et lave la peau des ados!


T'as 16 ans ou t'es un cousin à Pascal 77 coucou ?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

plus pres de mes 16 ans que du cousin de pascal 

A ton avis, Pasqua à voir dans ce match, non?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> plus pres de mes 16 ans que du cousin de pascal


Ben ça me rassure. La famille c'est sacré. Si tu es jeune, tu es simplement nuisible.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Juin 2006)

je suis moins jeune de jour en jour, alors que toi, tu es plus vieux chaque jour, n'est pas Dieu?


----------



## alèm (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas quel rôle scélérat ont encore pu jouer les dirigeants d'EADS dans cette affaire, mais je reste persuadé qu'ils y sont mêlés.




je te l'ai dit : EADS en Allemagne, ça merdoie à chaque fois !


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faudrait voir à pas l'oublier*
> la Corée...


Le purfils qui parle foot.  J'ai tout vu, je peux mourir en paix. 

À+


----------



## katelijn (23 Juin 2006)

Et même que ça rend aveugle!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le purfils qui parle foot.  J'ai tout vu, je peux mourir en paix.
> 
> À+



*Précisément NON*
je parle de la Corée.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Précisément NON*
> je parle de la Corée.


Ah, j'ai eu peur. 

À+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2006)

*En sport comme en nouveaux fils*
l'important est de participer.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a fait un bail qu'on ne m'a pas ferm&#233; un sujet...




[Mode Dieu ON]_
Pour compl&#233;ter ma pr&#233;c&#233;dente r&#233;ponse, il n'y a pas de flood "utile" parce qu'il ne peut pas y en avoir : le flood se caract&#233;rise au sein d'un sujet par une suite rapide de messages insignifiants (au sens propre comme au figur&#233 sans v&#233;ritable rapport les uns avec les autres. On peut l&#233;gitimement le consid&#233;rer comme une nuisance puisqu'il embarrasse le serveur des forums en contribuant &#224; enfler d&#233;mesur&#233;ment des sujets &#224; l'int&#233;r&#234;t discutable, mais aussi parce qu'il ne constitue pas m&#234;me une forme de conversation (les floodeurs ne pr&#234;tant que peu ou pas d'attention aux propos post&#233;s pr&#233;c&#233;demment) -- ce qui d&#233;note un m&#233;pris profond &#224; l'&#233;gard de tout ce qui n'est pas eux --, et parce qu'il survient au hasard de n'importe quel sujet, en d&#233;naturant le sens et appauvrissant le niveau de toute discussion.
On peut s'interroger sur les causes de ce comportement compulsif. En ce qui me concerne, je pense que le flood est, &#224; l'instar du zapping, la manifestation d'un ennui profond (y compris l'ennui de soi), d'une incapacit&#233; &#224; se concentrer sur un sujet donn&#233;, et parfois m&#234;me d'une volont&#233; plus ou moins consciente d'affirmer son existence par l'envoi r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; de messages-empreintes dont le sens, au final, a moins d'importance que le seul fait de les poster. En tant que tel, le flood marque chez celui qui le pratique la pr&#233;sence d'un mal-&#234;tre et d'un repli sur soi qui l'emp&#234;che de communiquer, c'est-&#224;-dire de participer &#224; la communion des consciences au moyen du langage. Le floodeur manque de confiance en lui-m&#234;me et il manque d'amour, d'o&#249; son besoin d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233; d'&#233;veiller l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ceux dont les regards croisent ses messages. Autant dire qu'il aurait bien besoin d'aller tirer un coup, mais ceci est une autre histoire.

Merci de votre attention. 
_[Mode Dieu OFF]

On ne peut pas &#234;tre en d&#233;saccord avec la parole divine. 

&#192;+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> [Mode Dieu ON]
> Pour compléter ma précédente réponse, il n'y a pas de flood "utile" parce qu'il ne peut pas y en avoir : le flood se caractérise au sein d'un sujet par une suite rapide de messages insignifiants (au sens propre comme au figuré) sans véritable rapport les uns avec les autres. On peut légitimement le considérer comme une nuisance puisqu'il embarrasse le serveur des forums en contribuant à enfler démesurément des sujets à l'intérêt discutable, mais aussi parce qu'il ne constitue pas même une forme de conversation (les floodeurs ne prêtant que peu ou pas d'attention aux propos postés précédemment) -- ce qui dénote un mépris profond à l'égard de tout ce qui n'est pas eux --, et parce qu'il survient au hasard de n'importe quel sujet, en dénaturant le sens et appauvrissant le niveau de toute discussion.
> On peut s'interroger sur les causes de ce comportement compulsif. En ce qui me concerne, je pense que le flood est, à l'instar du zapping, la manifestation d'un ennui profond (y compris l'ennui de soi), d'une incapacité à se concentrer sur un sujet donné, et parfois même d'une volonté plus ou moins consciente d'affirmer son existence par l'envoi répété de messages-empreintes dont le sens, au final, a moins d'importance que le seul fait de les poster. En tant que tel, le flood marque chez celui qui le pratique la présence d'un mal-être et d'un repli sur soi qui l'empêche de communiquer, c'est-à-dire de participer à la communion des consciences au moyen du langage. Le floodeur manque de confiance en lui-même et il manque d'amour, d'où son besoin désespéré d'éveiller l'intérêt de ceux dont les regards croisent ses messages. Autant dire qu'il aurait bien besoin d'aller tirer un coup, mais ceci est une autre histoire.
> 
> ...


Crois bien que cette mesquinerie de ta part, bien qu'attendue, est un vif délice.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Ben merde...
Je l'avais loup&#233; &#231;ui-l&#224;...
Qu'est-qui peut bien &#233;mousser mes reflexes comme &#231;a?  

Ca fait longtemps que vous faites les cons ici, ou bien?

...
Et pis...
Docounet, merde, kesskit'prend?
On avait pas dit qu't'avais pas envie de faire le con ce sou&#232;re?
C'est quoi ce gros merdier?
Tu t'mets &#224; faire dans le dada toi aussi?


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Crois bien que cette mesquinerie de ta part, bien qu'attendue, est un vif délice.


Tu ne le croiras pas, mais je n'avais pas vu que tu l'avais mis dans ta signature.  Si j'avais su je ne me serais pas fatigué à solliciter la recherche.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et pis...
> Docounet, merde, kesskit'prend?
> On avait pas dit qu't'avais pas envie de faire le con ce souère?


Crois-le ou pas, mais le cur me fait défaut.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En sport comme en nouveaux fils*
> l'important est de participer.


Compl&#233;tement vrai.
Je m'abonne.
Juste pour &#234;tre au courant quand &#231;a aura ferm&#233;. 

(je vous laisse, je dois encore m'abonner &#224; un autre fil pas loin en speed)


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juin 2006)

Je pense que si on envoie tous plein de MP en rafale &#224; Backcat, p'tet qu'il fera pas trop gaffe &#224; tous les fils poucrates qu'ont ouvert en une heure et qu'on pourra encore dire quelques conneries avant qu'il d&#233;boule en gueulant et qu'il claque la porte avec force sur tous les doigts qui traineront.
Vous croyez pas?

(En tout cas c'est moi qui ai la phrase la plus longue du fil...  )


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (En tout cas c'est moi qui ai la phrase la plus longue du fil...  )


Certes. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (je vous laisse, je dois encore m'abonner à un autre fil pas loin en speed)


Tu parles de quels fils ? 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (23 Juin 2006)

Au fait, pour revenir au sujet (parce qu'après tout, la Suisse est encore dans la compétition), une finale Suisse-France, c'est possible ? J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe pour la suite. 

À+


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Juin 2006)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Virage &#224; 180&#176;, on redevient s&#233;rieux.



Sans dec'
Tu comptes tromper qui l&#224;?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2006)

les togolais auraient du aller chez le proctologue   n'est ce pas doc?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2006)

la suisse devrait aller en quart (l'ukraine a un niveau un peu en dessous de celui des suisses )...  ils devraient avoir en face d'eux l'italie ... ce sera  
un gros morceau ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (24 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour revenir au sujet (parce qu'apr&#232;s tout, la Suisse est encore dans la comp&#233;tition), une finale Suisse-France, c'est possible ? J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop comment &#231;a se passe pour la suite.
> 
> &#192;+


Oui 

Par contre si la France et le Br&#233;sil passent, on aura un France - Br&#233;sil que les fran&#231;ais, s'ils s'y prennent comme les pr&#233;c&#233;dents matchs risquent d'en faire le dernier de Zidane


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Oui




*GHANA - FRANCE*
en quart de finale.


----------



## katelijn (24 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On avait pas dit qu't'avais pas envie de faire le con ce souère?
> C'est quoi ce gros merdier?
> Tu t'mets à faire dans le dada toi aussi?



Ben , mince alors, t'as passée la frontière?


----------



## bengilli (24 Juin 2006)

je fusionne les discussions, ça augmentera peut-être leur chance de survie  après tout quand on est plusieurs à une manif, même inepte, on a l'impression de défendre de grandes causes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je fusionne les discussions, ça augmentera peut-être leur chance de survie  après tout quand on est plusieurs à une manif, même inepte, on a l'impression de défendre de grandes causes


Ah, ça te manquait de tripatouiller les outils de modération, hein ? Débauché.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je fusionne les discussions, ça augmentera peut-être leur chance de survie  après tout quand on est plusieurs à une manif, même inepte, on a l'impression de défendre de grandes causes


Tes interventions de modération frôlaient souvent la connerie. Tu viens de passer une étape. 

À+


----------



## bengilli (24 Juin 2006)

ouaipe... et y'avait longtemps que je n'avais pas assouvi mon go&#251;t pour le Pouvoir. 

et il y a des choses qui d&#233;douanent l'arbitraire, cette petite phrase en particulier : _"mod&#233;ration a priori"_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tes interventions de modération frôlaient souvent la connerie. Tu viens de passer une étape.
> 
> À+


Et l'autre en embuscade qui distribue des bons points ! Je rêve !


----------



## bengilli (24 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tes interventions de modération frôlaient souvent la connerie. Tu viens de passer une étape.
> 
> À+



A mon avis tu dois manquer de recul car j'ai du modérer 10 sujets en 6 ans sur MacG :rateau:

Mais tu as toujours eu le sens des généralités insignifiantes... :sleep:


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tes interventions de modération frôlaient souvent la connerie. Tu viens de passer une étape.
> 
> À+


_*MODERATOR !!*__





[c'était vraiment inintéressant]_​


----------



## bengilli (24 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et l'autre en embuscade qui distribue des bons points ! Je rêve !



ouais, et je sais pas ce que je suis venu faire à 00h50 dans ce sujet   le destin  sans doute


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ouais, et je sais pas ce que je suis venu faire à 00h50 dans ce sujet   le destin  sans doute


Tu as lu "DocEvil", ça suffit à t'attirer grand fou !  :love:


----------



## bengilli (24 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as lu "DocEvil", ça suffit à t'attirer grand fou !  :love:



tu crois pas si bien dire, je ne pense pas que j'aurais cliqué sur ce thread s'il avait été initié par un nioub... vous allez encore penser que je prend un ton impérieux mais il y a de ça, Doc, tu as ce talent


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

la grande diff&#233;rence aussi... il y a pas tant de niaiseux que dans tes sujets Rob'... le prends pas mal... mais Doc sait se rendre antipathique !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon : *quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer* ce que signifie les 4-2-2-6 et 1-3-2-2 dont tout le monde en fronçant les sourcils et dont il est question tout le temps, à la radio, sur les boîtes de céréales, dans les journaux sportifs abandonnés dans les tégévés _(ne loupons pas une occasion de nous instruire !)_, et peut-être même à la télévision ??




*Très simple Rob'*
ce sont les configurations astrales
dont se sert Domenech pour choisir ses joueurs.


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

on dit un "lib&#233;ro" (t&#234;te de buse nantaise ! 

un lib&#233;ral si c'est XX&#232;me si&#232;cle &#233;conomique, &#231;a s'abat au bout de la rue dans une ruelle sombre. un lib&#233;ral au sens XIXeme si&#232;cle, on peut aller boire un scotch avec lui


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Pfiouuuu... tu vas arr&#234;ter de me aire faire des Pomme A pour voir si tu n'aurais pas &#233;crit un truc en blanc ?


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

Mouarfffff... je viens de relire les messages de la page : rien que des membres du Cercle (et quels membres)... 

(oui, oui, moi aussi... )

n'oubliez pas que le cercle est disponible &#224; tout instant via le point G !


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Ne te g&#234;ne pas Chouchou !!


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

Bolchevik a dit:
			
		

> Ne te gêne pas Chouchou !!




Sans façon. Surtout pas avec vous ! :love: 

ps : qui a foiré le ftp ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon : *quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer* ce que signifie les 4-2-2-6 et 1-3-2-2 dont tout le monde parle en fron&#231;ant les sourcils et dont il est question tout le temps, &#224; la radio, sur les bo&#238;tes de c&#233;r&#233;ales, dans les journaux sportifs abandonn&#233;s dans les t&#233;g&#233;v&#233;s _(ne loupons pas une occasion de nous instruire !)_, et peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;vision ??



Alors, le resultat de ces chiffres doit forcement arriver &#224; dix au final ( et on ajoute toujours un de plus , le gardien, pour arriver aux onze joueurs de l'equipe sur le terrain)

ces chiffres correspondent aux nombres de joueurs "de champ"(=qui ne gardent pas les buts et ne jouent pas avec les mains) par ligne sur le terrain (= les lignes &#233;tant d&#233;fense, milieu, attaque)

alignements classiques :4/4/2= 4 defenseurs/4milieux de terrain/2 attaquants
ou 4/3/3
parfois on corse le schema en te faisant des 4/2/3/1 &#224; savoir 4defenseurs/2milieux recuperateurs plac&#233;s assez pres de la ligne de defense /3milieux offensifs (dont deux sur les cot&#233;s cens&#233;s d&#233;border l'adversaire)/1attaquant dit "de pointe" (seul devant)
apres tu peux varier ces combinaisons jusqu'a plus soif: sortez les calculettes pour trouver les probabilit&#233;s et les variantes possibles


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Encore un qui n'a pas compris que celui qui pose la question se moque &#233;perdument de la r&#233;ponse... 

mais c'est gentil hein... 








mais faut pas rester l&#224; monsieur, faut rentrer chez vous maintenant !


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

arr&#234;t' d'emb&#234;ter le monsieur ! pt&#234;t qu'il a pas de maison ?!! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2006)

mais heu !! on me surnomme "e.t."


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> arrêt' d'embêter le monsieur ! ptêt qu'il a pas de maison ?!! :affraid: :affraid:



je te prends sur le fait !! Social-Traitre !! 












(et puis arrête de me faire croire que NPS veut dire Nikon Pro Service...  )


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mais heu !! on me surnomme "e.t."




&#231;a doit &#234;tre pratique pour jouer du piano debout tiens !    


d&#233;sol&#233; Ch'Co din sin dos pour le floodre !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2006)

p.s. je viens d'avoir un message qui me disait "merci j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui"  
nameo !


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> p.s. je viens d'avoir un message qui me disait "merci j'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui"
> nameo !




tu veux dire l'autre museau de tanche nantaise ?   

même pas capable de se souvenir qu'il a fait partie du cercle, demain il aura oublié !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Juin 2006)

pas la "tanche nantaise" ...  non non ... un autre poisson des eaux macg&#233;ennes... vari&#233;t&#233; des "c"est assez"
du style "poisson chat " ou "vif gardon"

en attendant ... pour revenir au sujet ... le togo bah c'est fini...


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

euh... tu veux dire que tu postes dans les sujets sans lire les messages pr&#233;c&#233;dents ? 












Telle n'est pas ma conception d'une participation !


----------



## Bolchevik (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est pas moi, mais j'y pensais justement et j'y vais de ce pas !
> :love:


Psycho-Pate &#224; tartiner !! 






:love:


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on aille pas me faire croire que tous ceux qui parlent de ça avec tant de sérieux ont intégrés ces nuances ni même pigé de quoi il s'agit...
> :mouais:




bin si... on y croirait...   

tu veux que j'explique un taux de dépréciation ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2006)

Euh c'est une erreur d'affichage comme j'en ai pas mal en ce moment ou c'est normal ? 
Parce que les r&#233;sultats du sondage &#231;a fait : 
1&#232;re option : 24%
2&#232;me option : 20%
3&#232;me option : 48%
4&#232;me option : 12%
5&#232;me option : 28%

D'apr&#232;s Mr.Calculette &#231;a fait en tout 132%... c'est un peu beaucoup non ???


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _La Société du Tour de France© vient de racheter vBulletin® ??_




Ils ont dopés le sondage ?


----------



## loustic (24 Juin 2006)

Jusqu'en France, et vice versa.


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2006)

Et voilà : maintenant on sait ! Fin de cette discussion, donc !


----------

